# good fishing spots in the ocean?



## tommsu1 (Jan 17, 2002)

does any one know of any good areas out in the open ocean for fishing, my buddy just got a mako and we're hoping to put it to good use, if any one can give me some ideas, either out of the pt pleasant inlet or the barnegat inlet thanks


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

*North, out of Barnegat inlet...*

See the site, scroll down to "IBSP Report":

- http://www.bettyandnicks.com/fish.shtml

.


----------



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

*The Mud Hole*

undefinedundefinedundefinedundefined

We Fished the Mud Hole on the west side on Saturday, the 26th With Captain Jim Hughes and had great luck on Blues. For Shark I believe that you would ahve to go out a bit farther, but the Charter Captains would be able to give you some good Ideas. The Fisherman Magazine, a weekly publication that is distributed throughout the normal outlets had some articles on shark fishing either last week or the week before, so you might try and round up a copy of that.


----------



## davehunt (Mar 27, 2003)

Get the NJ edition of The Fisherman. The backpage always features a different hot spot complete Lat Lon and Loran numbers. I don't know if you can get back issues but it's probably worth a try.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings tommsu1!

Davehunt is right, The Fisherman is a great source. You might also want to try The New Jersey Angler.

Not sure what you mean by "open" ocean -- you talking 10 miles off or the canyons? Neither one sounds like the best choice for a first trip, unless your buddy has a lot of experience. If something goes wrong out there, SeaTow will make a fortune... But some offshore species are showing up if you guys are ready for it.

Playing it safe, they're catching some damn nice fluke in northern Jersey right now. Per Lou Rodia's column, one party boat angler had his eight fish limit with the smallest at 5.5 lbs and had to throw back a pair of 5 pounders. A few "true" (double digit) doormats have been caught. 

Barnegat Light boats are scoring on bluefish (not the best eating, but hard to beat the fight) and false albecore (practically inedible) should be showing up soon. You can usually find sharks near the blues, but they normally hit better at night. You could still try drifting a blue fillet while targeting the choppers.... With fuel prices the way they are, I doubt trolling is an option. If you wait until August, you'll be able to chunk yellowfin a lot closer to home.

The Barnegat Inlet itself is great for fluke, but is considered a little tough to navigate (it used to be the most dangerous inlet in NJ until the long jetty's were installed.) Besides, you don't want to be drifting the inlet with weekend boat traffic.

Good luck with your buddy's maiden voyage, and let us know how it turns out...


----------

